# Mausskatez



## BubiBohnensack (9. Oktober 2002)

Jo Folks,

Ich bin sehr zufriedener Eigner eines Everglide Giganta Optical im Zusammenspiel mit meiner Logitech Dual Optical.

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass es eben diese Mausskates gibt, die man statt den Standardrutschern unter die Maus klebt.
Der Effekt soll stark zu spüren sein und so wollte ich mir einfach mal welche kaufen.

Problem nur mit der Dual Optical:
Sie hat keine langen Gleitflächen wie die Microsoft Ballmice sondern 5 kleine auf die Fläche der Maus verteilte Rutscher.

Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob man es trotzdem hinbekommt die Mausskates zu montieren?
Es ist mir sehr wichtig, da schon 2 meiner Rutscher abgeflogen sind...

Danke und stay tuned
Bubi


----------



## eViLaSh (9. Oktober 2002)

müsste bestimmt gehen, zu not musst du eben die mausskates etwas beschneiden !


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Oktober 2002)

Gut, hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern?


----------



## Moartel (9. Oktober 2002)

Anscheinend sind die Gleitdinger ein Problem von Logitech. Meine alte Logitech hat das auch    .

Ich hab mir mal bei jemandem angeschaut wie man das mit den Tapes macht. Du klebst die einfach quer drüber. Ich persönlich würde mir 5 kleine Quadrate runterschneiden und die über die herkömmlichen Pads kleben. Evtl. einen Streifen vorne und einen hinten quer über die Mausunterseite.


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Oktober 2002)

Jop. Ich hatte die an meiner alten Logi Wheel, und das war überhaupt kein Thema. Ich habe jetzt auch die Dual Optical, deswegen weiß ich wie die Unterseite aussieht, und das sollte kein Problem sein, da diese Klebestreifen drüberzupappen. Übrigens sind die Gleitpads der Dual Optical wirklich murks. Das unterste hat sich bei mir sogar schon mal während der Fahrt verabschiedet. Sehr unpraktisch. Ich werde mir wohl demnächst auch mal wieder solche Teile besorgen.

/Kapro


----------



## Psyclic (16. Oktober 2002)

hm die teile rocken, 
habse unter ner intelli optical mit ratpad und silikonspray :]


----------



## goela (16. Oktober 2002)

Kann mir einer sagen, wo man die Teile bekommt bzw. mal einen Link nennen, dass ich mir etwas mehr darunter vorstellen kann!


----------



## Moartel (16. Oktober 2002)

http://www.everglide.de
Da gibts die glaub ich.


----------



## goela (17. Oktober 2002)

Danke vielmals!


----------

